

Sugru, the magical glue/sealer/rubber-coating - jiaaro
http://sugru.com/about/

======
jrockway
It would be nice if they used Amazon fulfillment for this. Their product is
small in size, can be marked up without too much pain, and is desired by
people in the US... so it seems like the perfect use case. I will probably
forget about this since it's preorder and I don't really need it for
anything... but if it was on Amazon, I would have already one-clicked it.
FWIW.

------
noonespecial
Its been the better part of a year and you still can't just buy the stuff. Its
always preorder, wait, see if they ship it on time. By now they should have
some idea of the month to month demand for the stuff. It feels suspiciously
like they're still in that fearful "collect preorders until we have enough to
make a batch without risk and then order it" phase. If they're going to make
the stuff, _make_ it already dammit.

------
arohann
They had a booth at the Bay Area MakerFaire 2010. I played with it and bought
me a small sample (expensive). IMO its pretty useful. Think of it as sticky
putty that turns into a hardish rubber in a few hours. Doesn't melt or come
apart easily.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Great stuff: read previous discussons:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/sugru>

------
sbierwagen
So, it's two-part silicone caulk?

~~~
aplusbi
I have an unused sample pack, and it's definitely not two-part. I think it's
just air-activated.

